# Predicting the Big 3's Stats



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Predict the per game averages for Points/Rebounds/Assists for Lebron, Love, and Irving.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going with...

Lebron - 27/7/7
Love - 19/11/3
Kyrie - 20/3/6


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

It's hard to say, because we aren't sure if Love is going to play the second option or the third option. Both would make sense.

Odds are, their stats will look like this...

Lebron: 26/7/8
Love: 21/13/3
Irving: 18/2/6


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Love: 21/13/3


It's going to be very hard for Love to maintain that kind of rebound total playing with Lebron and Varejao. Look what happened to Bosh's rebounding once he got paired with Lebron.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> It's going to be very hard for Love to maintain that kind of rebound total playing with Lebron and Varejao. Look what happened to Bosh's rebounding once he got paired with Lebron.


I can't see Love's average going down any less than 12 even with those two. I'm not sure why, I just can't.

Not to mention, for Bosh it got to the point where Lebron was actually averaging more rebounds than he was. Bosh clearly isn't the rebounder Love is. Love's stats will go down, but again, I can't see it going past 12. I decided to put 13 but for me it's really anywhere between 12 and 13.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

do you take the over or under on Side Show Bob's games played at 50


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> do you take the over or under on Side Show Bob's games played at 50


Varejao reaching 50 games would be a miracle for him at this point.


----------



## BrooklynNetsTalk (Aug 26, 2014)

Lebron: 28 pts 7 rebounds 7 assists
Love: 18 pts 6 rebounds and 3 assists
Irving: 18 pts 1 rebound 4 assists


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

According to @Basel, Irving is going to average 12 assists per game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ: 26/7/6
Love: 18/10/3
Irving: 17/2/5


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wade County said:


> LBJ: 26/7/6
> Love: 18/10/3
> Irving: 17/2/5


Love 16/9/2 --- will decline at age of 26

Irving 16/1/4 --- will decline at age of 23


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lebron 25/6/7
Kyrie 20/3/6
Love 18/12/4


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> do you take the over or under on Side Show Bob's games played at 50


I think I take the over. If you put the mark at 60, I would've taken the under.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> It's going to be very hard for Love to maintain that kind of rebound total playing with Lebron and Varejao. Look what happened to Bosh's rebounding once he got paired with Lebron.


Bosh's rebounding dipped due to not playing with Bargnani, one of the worst rebounding centers in the history of the league. When you look at Bosh's years in Toronto, he played with a collection of big men who either can't rebound or can't do much of anything. These guys include Charlie Villanueva, Rasho Nesterovic, Hoffa Araujo, Pape Sow, Primoz Brezec, just to name a few. Even playing with those guys, Bosh barely averaged over 10 boards a games in 3 years out of 7.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

don't you bad mouth Pape Sow


----------

